# Furrieanimals on DevArt



## hanshi (Apr 5, 2007)

Just some of my Naruto fanart (both old and new), seeing as that's all I ever draw these days.

Akatsuki Related Picture:










Konoha Ninjas:







 (censored nudity)



Zaku (because I love him so):
 (language)


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 5, 2007)

Woah, you are very very good (Expecially the Deidara ones) 
Draw some Sasuke ones next time.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh! I remember your username from dA, you have such a wonderful style. I especially like the vivid colors you used and such wonderfully freaked-out expressions. XD


----------



## hanshi (Apr 5, 2007)

I actually got a lotta' Saucegay pictures, but they're mostly oekaki, and yeah. I prefer not to really post those as a representation of my actual work. Maybe I'll post some more artwork in smaller threads when I get the chance. (8 Thanks!

Fiore777: yes, I remember your sn! Tee-hee, Thank you!


----------



## HALPnoJutsu (Apr 5, 2007)

These are really awesome! XD I think my favorite is the post card.
Hope to see more from you in the future!


----------



## sonteen12 (Apr 5, 2007)

You got some awesome stuff there! My favorite one is the Kiba sexy jutsu! Hot!!


----------



## MsSasukeUchiha (Apr 5, 2007)

nice job! deidara shouldnt be allowed 2 have a bat...


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 5, 2007)

hanshi said:


> I actually got a lotta' Saucegay pictures, but they're mostly oekaki, and yeah. I prefer not to really post those as a representation of my actual work. Maybe I'll post some more artwork in smaller threads when I get the chance. (8 Thanks!
> 
> Fiore777: yes, I remember your sn! Tee-hee, Thank you!



Haha! Nice way of calling him it actually makes sence. :rofl
I wanna see some.


----------



## plumfit (Apr 5, 2007)

I saw your gallery and commented on the suigetsu peek-cha^^ I love it!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#134 (Apr 7, 2007)

This. Thread. Needs. More. Attention. Noa. 
!!!
Seriously, you're SO talented. And pretty funny. You don't come across a unique style and sense of humour every single day, ya know.
I can't believe the lack of lots of comments. I'll go check out your DA~

I'd comment on every pic if I had the time. x3


----------



## hanshi (Apr 12, 2007)

D'awww, this is one hell of a late reply, but thank you! You're a sweethearttt.



God, I love that icon. Just had to say that.


----------



## Haku (Apr 13, 2007)

wow all really good!


----------

